# predator light?



## CMG Hunter (Dec 15, 2005)

Trying to get into coyote hunting..
Need advice on good light.Rechargeable spot or other.
Any input will be helpfull and appreciated.

 THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Woods Master (Dec 18, 2005)

****er don't look like were gonna get any help.


----------



## Gator1679 (Dec 18, 2005)

*light*

Walmart sells a rechargeable Brinkmann in 2 million candle power with the red lens and extra battery for about 30 bucks. It works great. Dont know if there is a size limit for night hunting coyotes but I use it. Guess I may find out the hard way.


----------



## Possum (Dec 18, 2005)

Bass Pro has a good cordless with red lens for 20 bucks, I could not find one at wally world. You can buy two at Cabelas .com right now for 35 bucks. I think they were 1 mill candle power (camo models) That would be a good deal, as you know they dont stay charged long. Kill'em all Bud.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 20, 2005)

The light has to be 6 volts or under to be legal.  I use an Optronics Nightblaster HL-206C.  It will last all night and can be bought at Bass Pro for $49.99.


NightBlaster HL-206C - Rechargeable Combination Xenon/LED Varmint Headlamp Kit with adjustable aim. Up to 80,000 cp. dual setting for Xenon or LED operation. Spot/flood adjustable beam. Rechargeable 6-volt, 4 amp battery. 110-volt charger and red lens included. 

Click here to see it. 

Darrell


----------



## spraggins (Dec 21, 2005)

streamlight m-3 . will mount on any weaver or picatinney rail. expensive...worth every penny.


----------



## Dub (Dec 21, 2005)

spraggins said:
			
		

> streamlight m-3 . will mount on any weaver or picatinney rail. expensive...worth every penny.



does it have some type of pressure switch?


----------



## Randy (Dec 22, 2005)

01Foreman400 said:
			
		

> The light has to be 6 volts or under to be legal.



Not for coyotes.  Why do you want to hunt them at night?  Morning and evening hunting is much better and safer.


----------



## Duck (Dec 23, 2005)

01Foreman400 said:
			
		

> The light has to be 6 volts or under to be legal.  I use an Optronics Nightblaster HL-206C.  It will last all night and can be bought at Bass Pro for $49.99.
> 
> 
> NightBlaster HL-206C - Rechargeable Combination Xenon/LED Varmint Headlamp Kit with adjustable aim. Up to 80,000 cp. dual setting for Xenon or LED operation. Spot/flood adjustable beam. Rechargeable 6-volt, 4 amp battery. 110-volt charger and red lens included.
> ...


Just ordered one of these lights for $38.85 from www.vetvax.com/coonhuntinglights.html


----------



## CMG Hunter (Dec 27, 2005)

*Predator Light*

Thanks for all the input .Once again this site pays off.
Just ordered the optronics nightblaster.Now i just need some varmits to show up.

 ****er


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 27, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Not for coyotes.  Why do you want to hunt them at night?  Morning and evening hunting is much better and safer.


Huh?  Where did you hear/read that?  I've always read it must be 6v even for yotes but can't find anything regarding voltage in current regs for any predators.   12 volts light are a BIG advantage.  I don't night hunt, but if I can use 2,000,000 cp I might try it now and again.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 28, 2005)

I know the regs used to say 6V, anyone know for sure know?


----------



## ShakyCharb (Dec 28, 2005)

For Georgis here is what the regs say:

LEGAL HOURS for hunting are 30 minutes
before sunrise until 30 minutes after
sunset, except that alligators, raccoons,
opossums, foxes, coyotes, bobcats and
feral hogs may be hunted at night.
However, only battery powered lights not
exceeding 6 volts (12 volts for alligators) or
fuel type lanterns may be carried by
hunters for locating these animals. Legal
hours for migratory bird hunting conform to
federal regulations (see page 13).


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry I was wrong again.  Coyotes and hogs did not use to be grouped with foxes and bobcats.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 28, 2005)

I picked up one of these from Lowes on clearance for $19

http://www.vectormfg.com/catalog/vec117-vectorlite-million-power-series-spotlight-p-313.html


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 28, 2005)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:
			
		

> I picked up one of these from Lowes on clearance for $19
> 
> http://www.vectormfg.com/catalog/vec117-vectorlite-million-power-series-spotlight-p-313.html


Wow.  1 mil cp from 6v.     Did it have a red lens?  How does it work?


----------



## Possum (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess I should have read the regs. better. I have always used a 12 volt light.


----------

